# Chart Art



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 24, 2018)

Zar Negar inspired this thread, his charts are insane to look at.
https://www.tradingview.com/u/ZarNegar/



Spoiler: time is a flat circle



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/aIQM3QrD-Cups-pattern-And-reverse-cup/









Spoiler



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/USDCHF/giqP3hR4-Outlook-for-the-Swiss-Franc/








Spoiler



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/EURUSD/sZ4FPHzK-Start-Decreasing/








Spoiler: pseudo-3D



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/USOIL/OnxSott0-Oil-in-bearish-trend/








Spoiler: fuck gold



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/XAUUSD/qu2ORQLC-Gold-at-the-end-of-Trend/








Spoiler: nice use of gradients



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/XAUUSD/GjNl3ZVD-Do-not-forget/








Spoiler: two boob formation



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/GBPUSD/Rc9TsZg9-GBPUSD-in-the-long-term-Time/








Spoiler: insanity



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/SQhBab5Q-Update-BTC-after-two-years/








Spoiler: why



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/XAGUSD/3tj0PwCf-3D-Silver/








Spoiler: Illuminati



https://www.tradingview.com/chart/XAUUSD/BKYcV0S8-3D-Pyramid-of-Gold/








Spoiler: islamic content












Spoiler: serious business chart












Spoiler: stupid traditional "art"



https://in.tradingview.com/chart/LUPIN/a3VByiac-Lupin-Shree-Krishna-Pattern/








Spoiler: crocodile



https://in.tradingview.com/chart/SRTRANSFIN/v8uAPnUI-SHRIRAM-TRANSPORT-Wedge-Breakout/








Spoiler: angry birds



https://in.tradingview.com/chart/SUNTV/BbhElo4s-SUNTV-Angry-Bird-Breakout/








Spoiler: ShivAxis (get it?)



https://in.tradingview.com/chart/AXISBANK/wsUGsla6-The-Shiv-Axis/


----------



## millais (Mar 25, 2018)

The Ancient Greeks had their constellations in the night sky. We have these autistic multidimensional line plots.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 25, 2018)

I actually like the crocodile one


----------



## de_DEVIL_tails (Mar 25, 2018)

Ive never seen these styles of charts before for trading. Is this common or is this crypotcurrency autism?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 25, 2018)

de_DEVIL_tails said:


> Ive never seen these styles of charts before for trading. Is this common or is this crypotcurrency autism?


Well, the charts I posted are very artistic and mostly non-nonsensical (to me). I don't use harmonics at all. But technical analysis charting is very popular in all forms of trading. All the oscillator indicators that almost everyone uses are forms of technical analysis.

Technical analysis has lots of detractors, and some have moved onto things like "quantitative analysis" which is more about mass statistics and machine learning. I've had this discussion countless times, is it a self-fulfilling prophecy because everyone is looking at the same indicators? I had a professional legacy trader tell me the indicators are real because if you look at stock prices from before technical analysis became a thing, they still work.

Lastly there's probably the least useful one, fundamental analysis which is buying and selling based off of what is actually happening in reality with the asset itself. The market does not care about reality, or what is useful or not. Except that time I started mining Monero because it seemed cool and then AlphaBay adopted it.


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 26, 2018)

Sorry, but the only true and honest technical analysis is done by the man, the legend Parabolic Trav.


----------



## Draketh-kun (Mar 4, 2021)

I like art but I've never been on kiwi farms and i also like being a massive sperg to people


----------

